
A Voyage to 2009 - shawndumas
http://www.marco.org/2014/11/05/kindle-voyage-review
======
pkamb
I simply cannot understand why Kindles no longer have buttons. They are
_clearly_ a better page-turning mechanism than the touch screen.

------
FilterJoe
It's too bad that Barnes and Noble's ecosystem (free books, emailing books to
your account, lending library, etc.) was and still is so inferior to Amazon's.
Amazon has yet to produce hardware anywhere near as good as the Nook Simple
Touch model created over 3 years ago. But clearly, the ecosystem matters more.
I'm using my Kindle while my Nook gathers dust.

